# fort / forte de + sustantivo



## luli5

Fort de, significa Gracias a??

Fort de l’absence d’un cadre institutionnel susceptible de permettre l’organisation d’élections libres, transparentes et ouvertes à tous, fort du soutien du partie et des forces armées, et avec la mise à disposition de tous les moyens de l’État en sa faveur, le candidat est élu 

Gracias a la ausencia de......

Gracias!


----------



## lpfr

Sí, "Gracias a la ausencia de.."
Para el otro:
  Literalmente: "con la fuerza que le da el apoyo del partido y del ejército...."
  y puedes repetir:
  "gracias al apoyo del partido y del ejército...."


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ya que ha aparecido esta pregunta... ¿verdad que en otros contextos _fort de_ significa destacar en alguna materia, ser bueno en algo? 
Me suena que es así, pero llevo tan abandonado el francés... ¿Lo podría confirmar algún nativo o experto?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Te propongo:
- _sustentado/ afianzado por._..
Aunque en el primer caso suena raro estar sustentado por la ausencia de algo 

Au revoir, hasta luego

*EDIT*: Sí TraductoraPobleSec, pero en este caso es fort *en*


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cintia&Martine said:


> *EDIT*: Sí TraductoraPobleSec, pero en este caso es fort *en*


 
Merci, Martine!


----------



## luli5

GRACIAS!!!

si yo sabia eso de fort en, o cundo se dice "c'est tr*è*s fort" es cuando algo es muy bueno no? 

bonne nuit!


----------



## LeticiaLM

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola:
En un folleto publicitario de un fabricante de coches aparece "Fort de cette réalité, XX préconise l'utilisation des biocarburants"... ¿Buen conocedor de esta realidad?¿Consciente de esta realidad?. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fafy

Bonjour!
"Fort de cette réalité" signifie qu'elle lui donne une légitimité pour affirmer quelque chose. La réalité donne du poids à ses arguments, les justifie.
Je n'ai pas de traduction à proposer, mais j'espère que ca t'aura éclairée!
Fafy


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

La explicación de Fafy es perfecta.

Creo que lo traduciría por: Valiéndose de...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Da An

Parmi d'autres formulations :"Ante esa ineludible realidad..."

Saludos


----------



## lpfr

Otra variante:
  "Apoyándose en ese hecho..."


----------



## grandluc

Dans le larousse 2007:
-fort de son expérience: avalado por su experiencia


----------



## ycatalina

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Tengo en un texto:  *"Fort de son prix Nobel de la pai*x, le Groupe d'experts intergouvernemental sur l'évolution du climat (Giec) se réunit pour la quatrième fois cette année. Pendant ce temps, dans l'Arctique, les glaces fondent de plus en plus vite..."

   que traduje como:
"*Con su Premio Nobel de la Paz,* el Grupo Intergubernamental de Expertos sobre la Evolución del Clima (IPCC) se reúne por cuarta vez este año. Mientras tanto, el hielo del Ártico se derrite más y más rápidamente..."

pero no sé si se pierda mucho la idea de "Fort de"... 
¿Qué me dicen? ¿Mejor algo como "_Respaldado por_ su Premio Nobel de la Paz,...", "_Auspiciado por_ su Premio...", "_Avalado_..." o "Con su Premio Nobel de la Paz _como respaldo_,..."? ¿Cuál me sugieren?

Agradezco mucho cualquier aporte.

Saludos ,
YCatalina


----------



## lpfr

Sí, creo que pierde mucho. Prefiero "respaldado por...".


----------



## Chilenita

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour! Nuevamente recurro a ustedes para solicitar ayuda con la traducción de esta frase:

"*Fortes du socle commun* des droits universels .... les ONG peuvent effectivment s'accorder sus des positions communes."

Por lo que vi en el diccionario (être forte de = estar seguro de), podría ser, por ejemplo:

"Con la certeza del espacio común de los derechos unviersales...etc."

Cualquier ayuda o sugerencia al respecto se las agradecería mucho.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Paquita

"Fortes" aquí está relacionado con la fuerza de la ley = respaldadas (fuertemente ) por/ legitimadas por...

"le socle" es el zócalo es decir lo que sirve de base común a todos los derechos


----------



## Chilenita

Ahora sí me hace sentido la frase.
Merci bien, Paquito, et à la prochaine....


----------



## xikketa

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos:

A menudo me encuentro con la expresión "forte de". Imagino que quiere decir algo como: gracias a , a partir de, a traves de...o algo por el estilo.

¿Alguien me ayuda en la siguiente frase? *Forte d'études et de premières expériences

*Gracias


----------



## *claire*

hola, 

creo que significa algo como : 
_Valiendose de sus estudios y experiencas..._

significa que sus estudios y expreriencas la fortalece


----------



## HelloMiaou

si la fortalece, la valorise, la ayuda ... es esto


----------



## xikketa

Muchas gracias. No lo habia visto de esta manera.
Ciao


----------



## rolandbascou

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Fort de ce que je n´ai pas sonné les gendarmes ( Brassens ).
Je ne trouve pas de traduction satisfaisante de "fort".
Seguro ne me suffit pas. Y a-t-il mieux ?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo diría: confortado.

***Gracias, Tina, hemos unido los hilos.


----------



## chlapec

Brassens le dice al ladrón (cambrioleur):
"Fort de ce que je n'ai pas sonné les gendarmes...
...ne te crois pas du tout tenu de revenir"

Considerando todo el contexto, yo traduciría:
"Aunque sepas que no llamé a la policía, no te sientas obligado a volver"


----------



## hanna7

Brassens le dice al ladrón (cambrioleur):
"Fort de ce que je n'ai pas sonné les gendarmes...
...ne te crois pas du tout tenu de revenir"

Considerando todo el contexto, yo traduciría:
"Aunque sepas que no llamé a la policía, no te sientas obligado a volver" 

Tal y como bien dice Chlapec, yo traduciría también por "aunque".
Otra opción sería..." Contando que sabes que no llamé a la policía...
Lo que mejor te suene!!
Salut!!


----------



## yserien

Envalentonado porque yo no haya llamado a los gendarmes....
(*2.* _(Être) fort de._ Qui trouve sa force, son assurance dans....) CNRTL.


----------



## SaraMaskk

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos 
(por favor, consulte los hilos previos)​
HOla. ¿Cómo puede traducirse "fort" en el siguiente contexto?

Un collectif de conservateurs, fort de 10 anées d'expérience, sous l'autorité d'une direction, etablit le schéma idéal.

Gracias.


----------



## marianpuyo

Buenos  días, bon jour,

estoy traduciendo un texto sobre economía y una de las frases diceasi: forts de leurs excédents de trésorerie qui n´ont puêtre placés ces derniers mois.........

Me podríais decir si puedo traducir forts de como fuertes a causa de?

fuertes a causa/por sus excedentes de tesorería que no han podido ser colocados estos últimos meses......

Gracias de antemano, merci

Marian


----------



## langustias

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos 
(por favor, consulte los hilos previos)​
Shalom de nuevo, 
checando mi traducción, por favor, díganme si he entendido bien lo siguiente:
"  en particulier entre un Japon aux dents longues et une Chine forte de son aura historique"
"en particular entre un Japón muy ambicioso y una China dotada de su aura histórico"  
Muchas gracias, de antemano, muy buen día



Una sola pregunta por hilo. Norma 2.
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola

En este caso creo que fort de = valerse de


----------



## langustias

tiens!
je n'avais pas vu les liens!
merci bien, je comprends maintenant, tu as raison Athos. =)


----------



## jessica_dita

​
Hola me gustaría saber como se podría traducir la frase en negrita, gracias

«Troublant». *Forte de ce savoir*, l’équipe allemande a donc cherché, et trouvé, un donneur de moelle compatible avec le malade américain et porteur de cette mutation génétique.


----------



## grandluc

Fort de son expérience : avalado por su experiencia.
No sé si en este caso se podría usar...


----------



## GURB

Hola
Puedes decir:* con el respaldo de estos conocimientos...*
Un saludo


----------



## luna3228

Hola, 

Tengo una duda en cuanto a esta expresión : "forte de". 
L'europe forte de son unité... Europa segura de su unidad... ¿Es correcto ?

Gracias de ante mano por vuestra ayuda,


----------



## f.anne30

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos 
(por favor, consulta los hilos previos)


​Bonjour, 
Je dois traduire en espagnol cette expression "Fort de collectif" employée dans le compte-rendu par écrit d'une réunion à laquelle avaient assisté plusieurs personnes; après l'expression "fort de ce collectif" qui commence la phrase, il s'ensuit la décision qu'ont prise les membres de cette association dûe justement au présentisme de ces personnes; ( je n'ai le texte ni sous les yeux ni à ma portée; je me souviens seulement du contexte dans lequel est employée cette expression que je souhaite traduire; c'est d' une réunion de psychoanalistes dont il s'agit). Merci d'avance de votre aide. Anne


----------



## youkoulhelo

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola, me gustaría traducir la expresión 'forte de cette expérience' que esta parte de un CV, por ejemplo:
_
Forte de cette expérience, je suis à la recherche d'un poste de chercheur où je pourrais appliquer cette connaissance de pointe_

Supongo que la traducíon literal no funciona, teneis algunas sugestiónes ? Aqui esta mi intento: Enriquecido de esta experiencia? Con la fuerza de esta experiencia?


----------



## GURB

Hola
Ya di una solución en el post 34.
*Con el respaldo de esta experiencia*....
Un saludo


----------



## lagabiota55

Bonjour à tous!

J'essaie de traduire cette expression mais je ne trouve rien de vraiment convaincant... Il s'agit de la présentation du Prix Landerneau:

_Le prix Landerneau a été créé en 2008 par les Espaces Culturels E.Leclerc. Il est attribué à un "auteur d'expression française dont le talent n'a pas encore rencontré un large public". L'objectif est de "favoriser la découverte de nouveaux talents et l’accessibilité, par le choix d’un texte développant une vraie histoire, *forte de ses enjeux* et de l’originalité de ses thèmes"._

_El premio Landerneau fue creado en 2008 por los Espacios Culturales E. Leclerc. Se otorga a un "autor en lengua francesa cuyo talento todavía no haya sido reconocido por un público amplio". El objetivo es "favorecer el descubrimiento de nuevos talentos y la accesibilidad, por medio la selección de un texto que desarrolle una auténtica historia, *apoyándose en el reto* y en la originalidad de sus temas"._

À vrai dire, je crois que le mot "enjeux" dans ce contexte précis m'embête un peu aussi... 

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## FrostyCracker

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> La explicación de Fafy es perfecta.
> 
> Creo que lo traduciría por: Valiéndose de...
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



La mejor traducción a mi criterio es la que ha propuesto Gévy.


----------



## Oportunidad

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos
(por favor, consulta los hilos previos)​
Hola ,
cómo traduciríais la expresión "fort(e) de cette expérience" en castellano ??
Gracias de antemano !!


----------

